# Weed Id please



## HeinekenHazed (7 mo ago)

Can't seem to kill this, I've dug it up last couple of years but it's always back in roughly the same spots and is resistant to 2-4-D. I mow every 4 days, it's fast enough growing to get these seed heads in that time and is lighter green than my Bermuda


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like kyllinga. Can't offer herbicide recommendations as I'm not familiar with Bermuda


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Definitely a sedge or kyllinga. Hit it with Certainty, Sedgehammer or Dismiss.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Definitely a sedge or kyllinga. Hit it with Certainty, Sedgehammer or Dismiss.


----------



## HeinekenHazed (7 mo ago)

I bought a 1 gallon packet of sledgehammer and will apply tomorrow or the next day once the rain is gone...just not sure that's what it is...will see I guess!!


----------



## ruscar (Oct 8, 2021)

> .just not sure that's what it is..


Just Google, Kyllinga. No doubt.


----------



## Rakker (7 mo ago)

That's definitely kyllinga, I have it in my lawn and hate it! Dismiss herbicide works but sometimes other grass as well.


----------

